# Update on my situation, plus helpful info.



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all,

A couple of weeks ago I received a card from Sommerville PD looking to hire 2 officers, fluent in Haitian Creole. However my unit was getting ready for a deployment to Iraq. I thought I'd be out of luck and miss my chance. I was pleased to find out that Sommerville PD is required to hold my spot, and allow me to continue with the hirining process upon my return.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Good luck with everything - both the job & the sandbox!


----------

